# "First Friday Frisco Cruise" October 7th 2011 La Mission de San Francisco Califas



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*"First Friday Frisco Cruise" October 7th 2011 La Mission de San Francisco Califas*

Bringin Back the 70's and 80's when 24th and Mission St was packed with Lowriders!! Friday October 7th 2011. 6pm at La Raza Park (25th St & San Bruno Ave) The last cruise we had 24th St Bumper to Bumper BOTH directions packed with Lowriders!! Its always fun and safe and even SFPD supports us doing this!! Meet up is at 6pm at La Raza park and roll out at 7pm till whenever. So if you can't make it by 6pm you can still join us on 24th for the cruise.Car Clubs that joined in last time included respectfullyachucos CC, Northen Califas CC, Frisco's Finest CC, Padrinos CC, Low Creations CC, Last Originals CC, Luxurious CC, Inspirations CC, And Hella Solo Riders! So join us for our next huge cruise!! EVERYONE is welcome to cruise and have a good time!!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

ciscosfc said:


> Bringin Back the 70's and 80's when 24th and Mission St was packed with Lowriders!! Friday October 7th 2011. 6pm at La Raza Park (25th St & San Bruno Ave) The last cruise we had 24th St Bumper to Bumper BOTH directions packed with Lowriders!! Its always fun and safe and even SFPD supports us doing this!! Meet up is at 6pm at La Raza park and roll out at 7pm till whenever. So if you can't make it by 6pm you can still join us on 24th for the cruise.Car Clubs that joined in last time included respectfullyachucos CC, Northen Califas CC, Frisco's Finest CC, Padrinos CC, Low Creations CC, Last Originals CC, Luxurious CC, Inspirations CC, And Hella Solo Riders! So join us for our next huge cruise!! EVERYONE is welcome to cruise and have a good time!!


 T T T for Cruising San Fran's MISSION ST. Bringing back the 70s, 80s and early 90s.One thing I ask from everyone is please keep it cool while we cruise. No Drama so cops don't shut us down.


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up familia, who's down to cruise?


----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

rascal415sf said:


> What's up familia, who's down to cruise?


you know Padrinos will be there carlitos


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Rauls64 said:


> you know Padrinos will be there carlitos


 Much Love and Respect for the PADRINOS FAMILIA!!!....and Raul's DOPE 64 DROP TOP IMPALA!!!!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

Rauls64 said:


> you know Padrinos will be there carlitos


Right on bro, I appreciate the love we always get from u and PADRINOS C.C Keep it low n slow. Have a great safe weekend.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*T
T
T
*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

it be on n crackin


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*TOO THE TIPPY!!! *uffin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

¤TTT¤


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

WHO'S READY TO CRUISE SAN FRAN??


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

THIS IS HOW WE END UP DOING IT.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_~*TTT~*_


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE A CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS KIND OF ADVENTURE. SHOULD BE THERE IF I DONT GO TO VEGAS


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

calbombas said:


> SOUNDS LIKE A CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS KIND OF ADVENTURE. SHOULD BE THERE IF I DONT GO TO VEGAS


BE COOL IF SAN JO CAN GET A CARAVAN GOING FROM SAN JO BOUT 4PM TO ROLL TO SAN FRAN. SOLDIER UP SAN JO.....DERWEINERSCHNIZEL ON SANTA CLARA TO SANFRAN .Q-VO


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

I'M DOWN! IF I CAN GET MY F'N LIGHTS TO WORK!


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

1938_MASTER said:


> I'M DOWN! IF I CAN GET MY F'N LIGHTS TO WORK!


get in between the ranflas homie we got you.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

right on homies WE BE IN SAN JO ALL THE TIME, TRUST ME COPS ARE KOO DOWN HERE .. HIT ME UP IF YALL NEED ANYTHING


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

Ill BE OUT THERE REPPIN WICKED RIDAZ:thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Let get cracking like the old days....Low Creations from day one.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Like the old days.......Who remembers?


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice pics Flip!! I remember seeing my first Lowrider as a kid around 5-6yrs old in the 80's, I was holding my Mom's hand crossing 24th and Mission going to Mc Donald's and right in front of me was a red 64 Impala and it started hopping!! From that moment on, I was hooked to Lowriding!! All my Hot Wheels and Matchbox cars had hydros!! ~TTT~


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

dropped81 said:


> Ill BE OUT THERE REPPIN WICKED RIDAZ:thumbsup:


Right on homie!!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

calbombas said:


> SOUNDS LIKE A CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS KIND OF ADVENTURE. SHOULD BE THERE IF I DONT GO TO VEGAS


Thats right!! Let's BOMB the city!! Come thru if Vegas don't happen!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

same thing for me man, my mom used to shop on 24th and i remember seeing the lo's lo's cruising around back then.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

1938_MASTER said:


> same thing for me man, my mom used to shop on 24th and i remember seeing the lo's lo's cruising around back then.


That's cool bro!! Growing up in the Mission was alotta fun back then! Hope you can make it out Friday. You have a BEAUTIFUL ride bro!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks man, hopefully i can find my wire issue. i still drive it everyday during the day time but i can't at night right now.
shit, its my daily since july lol


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Just got word that they'll also be filming a Music Video during the Cruise!!! So come on out and bring your ride and rep your club!! ~TTT~


----------



## Rauls64 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is going to be fun :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SEE ALL YOU HOMIES OUT THERE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

TTT. The weathers going to be looking good for the weekend.


----------



## dragonazz (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm coming out w my lil bro and nephew.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

dragonazz said:


> I'm coming out w my lil bro and nephew.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

69 Mob Livin said:


> TTT. The weathers going to be looking good for the weekend.


Yeah, the last rain is passing through right now then nothing but sun!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

lupe said:


> PADRINOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SEE ALL YOU HOMIES OUT THERE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

*PADIRNOS*

SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE TOMORROW :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

»TTT«


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~=TTT=~


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

just got home from the cruise, it was coooooo


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

1938_MASTER said:


> just got home from the cruise, it was coooooo


Your car is real nice bro!! I didn't get a chance to meet u in person but Thanks for coming out. That was alotta fun!! Tons of Rides showed up! You saw how many Cops were rolling and NONE tripped off of us! We were hittin switches right next to some and they smiled and kept rollin!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Will post pics saturday or sunday when I get some free time.....


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

ciscosfc said:


> Your car is real nice bro!! I didn't get a chance to meet u in person but Thanks for coming out. That was alotta fun!! Tons of Rides showed up! You saw how many Cops were rolling and NONE tripped off of us! We were hittin switches right next to some and they smiled and kept rollin!!


HEY THANKS!
YA, I WAS TELLING MY FRIEND ABOUT THAT. THAT THE COPS WERE BEING COO WITH FOLKS CRUISIN,HITTIN SWITCHES AND RUNNING THE SIRENS. I STUCK AROUND TILL ABOUT 8:30 THEN HAD TO LEAVE BEFORE MY BATTERY DIED. MAN LET ME KNOW WHEN THE NEXT ONE IS.


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

1938_MASTER said:


> HEY THANKS!
> YA, I WAS TELLING MY FRIEND ABOUT THAT. THAT THE COPS WERE BEING COO WITH FOLKS CRUISIN,HITTIN SWITCHES AND RUNNING THE SIRENS. I STUCK AROUND TILL ABOUT 8:30 THEN HAD TO LEAVE BEFORE MY BATTERY DIED. MAN LET ME KNOW WHEN THE NEXT ONE IS.


.hahaha yeah my batteries were about to go dead on me, i was barely able to lift the front when i decided i needa start heading back home before i can't lift it anymore. (slight leak in the front left cylinder) BUT it was definitely FUN and the 6 cops that were walking around didnt say nuthin :thumbsup:

TTT for the Mission Cruise in SF


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

48 Pancho said:


>


:wave: hey it was good seeing you again! its been forever and a day!!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

ciscosfc said:


> Your car is real nice bro!! I didn't get a chance to meet u in person but Thanks for coming out. That was alotta fun!! Tons of Rides showed up! You saw how many Cops were rolling and NONE tripped off of us! We were hittin switches right next to some and they smiled and kept rollin!!


That was the BEST part of the night for me!


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

MxHispanic said:


> :wave: hey it was good seeing you again! its been forever and a day!!


Hello :wave: It was good to see you too! Yes, its been forever and a day... Get those batteries taken care of so you can roll down to San Jo! I didn't leave Frisco until 12:30am! We went cruzin down to Fishermans Wharf and posted there for a few hours. It was hella cool, SFPD didn't stop the cruising for redirect us... I really tripped out that when we were at the park, police officers were on foot and some people were blazin up and they didn't trip! U know that wouldn't go down like that in San Jo!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.280424401982820.74452.100000457874334&l=8c3aac9a15&type=1

Check Out my Pics from Facebook!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

48 Pancho said:


> Hello :wave: It was good to see you too! Yes, its been forever and a day... Get those batteries taken care of so you can roll down to San Jo! I didn't leave Frisco until 12:30am! We went cruzin down to Fishermans Wharf and posted there for a few hours. It was hella cool, SFPD didn't stop the cruising for redirect us... I really tripped out that when we were at the park, police officers were on foot and some people were blazin up and they didn't trip! U know that wouldn't go down like that in San Jo!


hey, it was meeting you yesterday at the Warf!! You have a beautiful ride!! Glad you guys had fun. And yeah, the Cops up here dont really trip off of Lowriding. Unless your parked in a redzone or gas hopping lol!! Next Event will be October 23rd fro "Sunday Streets" where we close of 24th and Harrison only for LOLWRIDERS!!! I'll keep you posted.....


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks to: 

INSPIRATIONS CC
FRISCO' FINEST CC
NUESTRO ESTILO CC
OLD MEMORIES CC 
LIFE'S FINEST CC
WICKED RIDERZ CC
AZTEC CREATIONS CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
AZTECAS CC 
LOWRIDER STYLE CC 
PACHUCOS CC
SAN PANCHO CC
LUXURIOUS CC 
CHICANO LEGACY CC
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS!!!DAMN THAT WAS FUN CRUISING WITH YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

INSPIRATIONS CC
FRISCO' FINEST CC
NUESTRO ESTILO CC
OLD MEMORIES CC
PADRINOS CC
LIFE'S FINEST CC
WICKED RIDERZ CC
AZTEC CREATIONS CC
BAY AREA BOSSES CC
AZTECAS CC 
LOWRIDER STYLE CC
PACHUCOS CC
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS!!!

DAMN THAT WAS FUN CRUISING WITH YOU ALL!!![/QUOTE]
_DEFINITELY A GREAT TIME_:thumbsup: _SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CARS THAT CAME OUT ON FRIDAY!!!! WILL BE POSTING MY PIC'S LATER THIS WEEK._


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

ciscosfc said:


> hey, it was meeting you yesterday at the Warf!! You have a beautiful ride!! Glad you guys had fun. And yeah, the Cops up here dont really trip off of Lowriding. Unless your parked in a redzone or gas hopping lol!! Next Event will be October 23rd fro "Sunday Streets" where we close of 24th and Harrison only for LOLWRIDERS!!! I'll keep you posted.....


Nice meeting and your familia too! Thank you... We had a great time. I was parked in a red zone from a minute, but the Padrinos hooked me up with prime parking spot! ;D Yeah, keep me posted on the "Sunday Streets" event for sure! I'd love to come up and mobb the streets of Frisco again.


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

ciscosfc said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.280424401982820.74452.100000457874334&l=8c3aac9a15&type=1
> 
> Check Out my Pics from Facebook!



Had a great time!!! I like the way Frisco rolls.... bad ass!


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

Sir Lexxx said:


>



Bad ass pics Sir Lexx... thanks for showin Pancho some love!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE BEAUTIFUL NIGHT AND SEEING ALL OUR OLD AND NEW FRIENDS IT WAS A GOOD DAY...........


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

30 YEAR OLD PAINT GLAD WE GOT EM OUT THERE WICKED 63


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

MxHispanic said:


> That was the BEST part of the night for me!


 THE FRISCO COPS DONT TRIP ON THE RIDES IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT WENT FROM THE PARK DOWN 24TH POSTED UP WITH THE REST OF THE FELLAS THEN TOOK A CRUISE DOWN TO PIER 39, GOT HOME ABOUT 2 AM SO I'LL CALL IT A GOOD NIGHT OUT IN FRISCO.........


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS CC


----------



## espy 66 (May 22, 2011)

had good time out there be there on the 23rd:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

ciscosfc said:


> Thanks to:
> 
> INSPIRATIONS CC
> FRISCO' FINEST CC
> ...


what up cisco i didn't know this was u


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

48 Pancho said:


> Hello :wave: It was good to see you too! Yes, its been forever and a day... Get those batteries taken care of so you can roll down to San Jo! I didn't leave Frisco until 12:30am! We went cruzin down to Fishermans Wharf and posted there for a few hours. It was hella cool, SFPD didn't stop the cruising for redirect us... I really tripped out that when we were at the park, police officers were on foot and some people were blazin up and they didn't trip! U know that wouldn't go down like that in San Jo!


yeah, they were cool that night!! It politic's season and tons of people running for mayor, maybe they were told to be nicer so someone could get re-elected.hahahaha j.k. imma try and see what i can do about my batteries! i honestly needa buy new one's but just dont have the money yet for it.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

BOUNZIN said:


> what up cisco i didn't know this was u


Whats up Jordan!! Yeah bro! I was actually rolling with Javier for this cruise!! You need to bring "BOUNZIN" out for "Sunday Streets" on the 23rd. Theres a topic floating around here in show and events. Hope to see there bro!!


----------

